# Bulbophyllum binnendijkii



## Calvin_Tiong (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 12, 2019)

That is a beauty!


----------



## musa (Mar 12, 2019)

Very beautyful! Especially the colotation and the curlyness of the sepals.
Is it smelly?
Michael


----------



## troy (Mar 12, 2019)

Beautiful!!! Mine just grows and grows, whats your temps? Day & night


----------



## chris20 (Mar 12, 2019)

That is amazing!


----------



## Calvin_Tiong (Mar 12, 2019)

troy said:


> Beautiful!!! Mine just grows and grows, whats your temps? Day & night



Day time: 33C - 35C
Night time: 23C - 25C
Humidity: 60-70% (Day), 80-90% (Night)

(Depends on season/weather)


----------



## Calvin_Tiong (Mar 14, 2019)

musa said:


> Very beautyful! Especially the colotation and the curlyness of the sepals.
> Is it smelly?
> Michael


 Yes, a bit smelly & it attracts flies.


----------



## musa (Mar 14, 2019)

Thanks Calvin,
I'm glad to hear it is not too bad, as I'm a windowsill grower. I have a small Bulb. virescens which should be similar. However I'm not up to date if Bulb. binnendijkii and virescens are species or variations.


----------



## Hien (Mar 14, 2019)

interesting, looks like you grow this orchid in soil?


----------



## xiphius (Mar 14, 2019)

Whoa. Now, that's an interesting flower! I love the twist on the end of the petals.


----------



## Maryanne (Mar 15, 2019)

eye-popping - congratulations ~


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2019)

That's wild! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 17, 2019)

that's cool


----------



## Martin2020 (Mar 18, 2019)

Wow, any chance of buying one ?


----------

